# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  DIY CFL light hood for my nano aquarium

## melthazor

Decided to ditch the idea of the led light set for my 10L nano. I had some stuff lying around the house so I thought I would make an acrylic hood for the nano instead. Way cheaper than the led idea. I made a cfl acrylic light fixture, cfl so i dont have to add a balast. Plus the bulbs and watts can be changed out accordingly.

All I needed to buy was 3mm acrylic sheets, acrylic glue and wood grain "oyama" paper from daiso (total cost was $16 for these 3 items). You would also need white spray paint for the inside of the hood to reflect the light, cfl bulb sockets, cfl bulbs, some wires, 2 pin plug head, screws and nuts and shrink tubes (all of these I already had so no additional cost).

This hood sits on top of the tank, not over the tank so it's flush with the sides of the tank. This fixture isn't that heavy so I think there is no problems with the hood weighing down the glass of the tank and stressing it.

You need to measure out your pieces carefully, make the necessary holes and cut out before you glue the pieces together. Once you have glued them together it's nearly impossible to make additional cut outs without cracking the acrylic and the glued joints.

Pictures:









One tip, remove all measurement marks made with permanent marker with rubbing alcohol before spraying the inside white, the spray won't cover it, it will dissolve and mix with the paint. Either way you can't see it unless you turn it over.

There low budget diy acrylic light hood for whatever size tank you have.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Interesting DIY project, thanks for sharing!  :Well done: 

Btw, the heat output on those 2 CFL bulbs in the enclosed box will build up alot during usage (especially with such close proximity to the water surface), maybe consider installing a small PC fan to vent out the heat. I just changed a set of CFL bulbs in my living room uplight and burnt my fingers (forgot how hot they can become after being on for just a short while).  :Grin:

----------


## melthazor

Wah ok...I will bear that in mind...

----------


## seudzar

If the heat emit from the bulb is that intense, you need to take extra care that heat may be enough to soften the acrylic too

----------


## melthazor

It's a nano tank...so the watts won't go above 20 watts...will probably use 2 8 watt bulbs...In any case if it heats up ill add a cpu fan like urban Aquaria suggested. It takes alot of heat to soften acrylic...I use a creme brulee blow torch to bend my acrylic...

----------

